# Had my van tyres slashed today.



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Bastrads! :x


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't know whether to laugh or cry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like they've done the neighbours too :x


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

falconmick said:


> Don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was pumping up some sympathy but I feel all deflated now :?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

John-H said:


> I was pumping up some sympathy but I feel all deflated now :?


Tread carefully


----------

